# CIDR Protocol?



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

So, I'm thinking I will use CIDRs this year when I breed my does. I've used them in cows before so I understand how to use them but I don't know the protocol for goats. Any help is appreciated!
Thank you
A picture of my breeding plans if I do a 21 day protocol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh there are so many different ones! I’m away from my notes but some give P.G.600 when pulling the CIDR, others 24 hours, some use lute instead and some use both lol when I get to the house this even I’ll look for all the different “recipes” but I have not used any of them. I was collecting them all (lol) for when I start to AI but then learned a natural heat is best. I’m not sure if that goes for natural breedings as well though


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m sorry I took my binder out to look at how long to thaw semen and can not find it! I am still on the hunt, hopefully someone will chime in and if not I’ll be back when I find the dang thing!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you, hope you find it! The one protocol I was thinking of using was the cidr for 21 days with the pg600 given on day 19. Not sure if that is the best though. I would like to stay away from lutalyse though. I ended up in the hospital 3 times after accidentally getting it on my hands. Nasty stuff.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh thank goodness you replied I would have forgot all about you! Sorry I’m beat checking on Goats that never have kids lol
Ok so nothing says anything about leaving CIDRs In that long no matter what you use. The longest any of these mention is 14 days. I don’t think
I would go with the 21 days, when my brother took a AI class for cattle his teacher stressed that basically the longer you leave it in the more risk you are taking on a infection. 
Anyways though the only one I can find that does not have lute as part of it is CIDR for 14 days, pull, 24 hours later 1 1/2cc of P.G (big bold caps letters) no longer then 24 hours!!! 
Now if you do end up wanting to or having to deal with lute I have 2 here
CIDR 5-14 days, pull give 2cc lute
CIDR 14 days, pull give 2cc lute 24 hours pg600.
Ok men folk heads up I’m gonna ask her about what happened with the lute***
Ok what did it do to you? I only ask because I had it spill on me once and I started my curse and had the WORSE craps on the face of the planet. Even if that didn’t happen I don’t trust lute anyways. I had all 3 bucks break out at once......with registered stock you know that’s a no go, so I gave lute to 14 does that showed signs of being bred. One went from being a great breeder to cystic and another I never saw a heat again. So I was actually over the moon when I learned that with AI natural heats are better


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you for the help! 
The lute spill was a disaster. I washed it off right away and went on about my day. That night in bed I woke up sweating terribly and sick to my stomach. Could hardly sleep at all. The next day I was busy body clipping my filly with a friend. It was tough because it felt like I was super sensitive to the sun and heat. Just kinda felt off the whole day. That night I was taking a shower when I fell and hit my head. No one else was home at the time so I drove myself to the ER. They finally admitted me after 5 hours of waiting. I had a 103.5 fever the whole time. They had no idea what lute was and even called the poison control center who told them to keep a close eye on me since I got a whole cow dose on me(5cc). I was super dehydrated so they started a central line and pushed fluids. I was in there the whole next day and would go back and forth from having a high fever to shaking uncontrollably with the chills. It was absolutely terrible. 
It seemed to subside later that day so they decided to send me home. I was still feeling pretty crappie a couple days after that when out of nowhere I started having severe chest pain with any movement. I went back and they did xrays and ran a bunch of tests but couldn't find anything. 
So they sent me back home again. After that I finally started feeling better. 3 days later I was feeling pretty normal. Was able to go outside and bathe each of my horses without issue. Then I went back inside and fell asleep on the couch. I guess my mom tried to wake me up after a couple of hours but I wasn't making any sense and seemed really out of it. She took my temp because it felt like I was on fire. My temp was 105.5! My brother picked me up off the couch and they took me upstairs in a lukewarm shower to try getting my temp down. I can hardly remember that or driving to the hospital. By the time we got there my temp dropped to 104. They got me back quicker that time. I couldn't move my head and neck at all and my throat hurt so bad I could hardly talk. 
The doctor wanted to do a spinal tap for bacterial meningitis but then decided against it because he said I would've been in a lot worse shape if that's what it was. They gave me a couple shots, steroids and antibiotics. Took a culture of my hugely swollen tonsils to send off to the lab. 
Turned out that the lute had compromised my hypothalamus, which regulates body temperature, and depressed my immune system. They diagnosed me with Viral Meningitis.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh and I was also SUPER moody for like a week after. Like I had to lock myself in my room so I wouldn't bite anyone's head off. And yes, aunt Flo was ridiculously terrible


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh my gosh! You have me afraid to use lute.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Be very careful if you even think you may be pregnant. A very good friend of mine (veterinarian no less) got lute on her, the cattle dose and miscarried. Wear rubber gloves. It is not a drug to mess with.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That is crazy scary! I never would have thought ANYTHING like that would happen. I only got a few drops on me, I just gave the shot and then went into the house to wash it off. I always figured, yes miscarriage but I’m done having kids so no chance there, and a heavy period so I wasn’t flipping out over it. What happened to you is terrible!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah, it was crazy. Since then I refuse to use it for anything. Now I know how the animals feel when they get it. Not a fun experience at all


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that is very scary! I had no idea it could affect us like that. Makes me worry about using it! We have a small bottle as we had to induce a doe last year. My friend used it when he dropped a doe off here to be bred. He pulled the CIDR, gave her the Lute, and she was bred successfully the next day. 
Another doe no CIDR, just lute and nada, she did come in heat 3 weeks later naturally, but he came close to giving her a shot of lute. 

I've definitely considered using a CIDR this summer. I wonder how hard it is to get the PG600?
Of course I'm debating trying to have a couple AI'd, or taking them to someone else's buck. But definitely would like to have some late fall kids this year so we can spread our does out a little.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You can get the P.G. from valley vet of Jeffers. Once you mix it though you have to use it. Some people freeze it but there seems to be different results on that.


----------

